# where does everyone buy there contiboard?



## mitch2028 (Aug 18, 2007)

anyone know the best place to buy melamine (spelling?:lol2 laminated wood or conti board whatever you want to call it. Im just about to start making a 4 foot by 1.5 foot by 17 inches high viv for my corn snake. is wickes cheapest? any help is appreciated. best place to buy vents and runners....: victory:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

b&q aint bad never used wickes but id imagin you can get runners and vents at almost any large diy shop
i work for a building suppliers in huddersfield so i get what ever i need from work staff discount is a great thing


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I got my contiboad from B&Q. It was £14.98 for a 2000 x 450 x 18mm piece and just under £18.00 for a 2000 x 600 x 18mm piece. These prices were for the beech effect contiboard as i thought it was worth the extra couple of quid to go for a beech look as oppose to plain white.

I was really hoping B&Q would cut my wood to size, but the staff there are absolutely useless so i coulden't be fussed asking around to get it cut.

As for runners, i looked high and low in B&Q and Homebase several times, and there is literally NO glass runners to be seen. i think you can get them in some branches though as i saw these on their website which i think will do the job: B&Q Online
(btw, the b&q site takes ages to load pages so this may take a while!)

I ended up getting my runners of ebay, they seem to come and go off ebay quite frequently.

The glass is surprisingly cheap to get cutted. i only paid £4.00 to get 2 pieces of glass cut. They where only quite small (14 x 10") but its still pretty cheap. Just pop down to a local glass merchant and they will have it cut to size in seconds.

Hope this helps
Sam.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you're near Yorkshire i spotted this place on the net a bit back

Products. chipboard flooring sheets, melamine faced, MFC, loft flooring, MDF. At unbelivable prices.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 18, 2007)

Focus because I work there and get staff Discount


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

B&Q for me as they can cut instore  same prices as above


----------



## mitch2028 (Aug 18, 2007)

cheers for all the help people, ill have a walk upto b&q on my lunch at work tommorow. seems suprisingly cheap to make a viv compared to shops charging the earth


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

oh god yes for the 950x450x450mm I have built, with the tool I needed to but so far it's cost £50 and I just need the glass


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Direct from the manufacturer, in bulk, cut to size!


----------



## rob1468 (Sep 21, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Direct from the manufacturer, in bulk, cut to size!


what manufacturer did you use please 

rob


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I buy mine at homebase.
They cut it for me too.

We have a B&Q, but they dont sell it nor cut it. what a joke!
I cant stand B&Q anyway.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

In the process of building a 3*2*2 here.
Got the contiboard from B&Q who were having a bad hair day. He had just cut a kitchen worktop 8 cm too small, then cut another chap's 4 pieces all too big and had to be cut again.
He came to me with a face like thunder. He cut the large boards OK, but when I asked him to cut the 6" kickboard to size and he refused and walked off. If it weren't so funny I'd have complained. 
I can't find the runners either, but someone posted a site that does them, so I'll get them from there.
The 70mm vents work really well.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i got all my stuff from B&Q. the runners are normally by the metal things you put at the opening of a door (dont know the proper name) 

and i got all the wood cut to size for free! 

was really easy to build then, built 2 racks in less than an hour

lee


----------

